# Turkey Fan Shadow Box w/ Feet and Beards



## jrappyo (Nov 20, 2018)

that is pretty cool man!


----------



## blueKYstream (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks! I wasn't sure I could pull it off, but it turned out better than I hoped! The distressed wood and white wash looks even better in person!


----------



## Dirtyjimmy85 (Nov 9, 2014)

That's awesome I've been thinking of making something like this


----------



## gobblercaller (Apr 15, 2015)

looks great


----------



## StefenB (May 5, 2020)

Nice work!


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

great idea!


----------



## Mrobley066 (Sep 21, 2017)

That looks really good. I've been looking for an idea like this.


----------



## Cory F.26 (Mar 18, 2020)

Thats awesome!


----------



## daniel240 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## bigsky2 (May 21, 2020)

Looks awesome, nice work


----------



## knighttime (Aug 5, 2014)

Great idea! Turned out well!


----------

